# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Obama on Google +

## ama1997

If your not signed up, sign up for google + Lets get as many reptile people on here as possible. It would be a good chance to voice our opinions, ask questions. If we hit them with enough people asking the same questions maybe, it will make some kind of impact.

Monday, January 30, President Obama will join the conversation in a special Google+ Hangout, a live multi-person video chat, from the White House.

Participating in the Hangout is easy -- just visit the White House YouTube channel http://www.youtube.com/whitehouse to submit your questions and vote for your favorites between now and January 28. A few participants will be chosen to join the President in the Google+ Hangout to ask their questions of the President live!

----------


## Dragoon

i voted for all the related questions but there is a lot of opposition

----------


## buddha1200

Voted on alot of question myself,everyone needs to speak up.

----------


## purplemuffin

voted on all the ACTA/SOPA/PIPA/Python ban issues first.

----------


## tcutting

python questions are far to condescending to be asked.

I quick posted one that isnt as bad however it was something i just quick tossed out there.  I am certain someone else with much better writing skills and more accurately ask the important points.

----------

_purplemuffin_ (01-24-2012)

----------

